# Cage for car?!



## Ddfred28 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi
Brian seems to love trying to eat the carpet in the back of the car, so we are looking at buying a crate/cage for the back of the car, and I wondered if anyone had any tips -- or could recommend where to get one? I've got a Porsche Cayenne, and any advise would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You could try a harness, but just one word of warning - when my Gt Dane was a puppy he chewed through the safety belts in our Jeep and boy was that expensive to replace :'( :'( :'(

My V outgrew the small puppy car crate we had for him at about 3 1/2 months. As I am not sure how big he will get I got this crate on ebay with a view to reselling it if he does grow out of it. It is a large. When it turned up I was delighted with it, as it has both side and front openings. Doesn't rattle like a few I tried and is light for me to move from one vehicle to the other. Now this fits in my Saab 95 estate which has a very large boot/trunk and in my Grand Cherokee Jeep - Boris is now 6 months and if he grows much bigger I will need the extra large size!!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Door-Do...UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&var=&hash=item4aad1e0dfa

Hope this helps


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure a Cayenne is Porsche's SUV. Any normal crate would probably be fine as long as it fits in the back to your satisfaction. We have a Nissan Xterra, with a pretty big/tall trunk area, and it is hard to fit our normal crate back there- it will fit, but it has to go in sideways and then not much else will fit...


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I suggest as medium sized wire crate. Unless you have a very large V, they will have room to curl up and nap. This size crate can fit in the back seat of a Honda Accord easily. You can see through the wire for safe driving.

Many people actually have crates that are much too large for thier dogs. Remember, in this instance, the goal is to safely contain your pet and protect them in the event of an accident. If the crate is too large or soft-sided, you lose the protection part of it.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm thinking of removing my car's passenger-side front seat for my up-coming 1400+ mile trip. Using a large Crate. Thankfully? Pup is on benadryl for allergies. Might help with the transport.

Crates are great (sorry for the rhyme) - easily cleanable/removable.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Your right J*J * thanks for pointing it out - that tends to be a problem with dsylexia - have modified response!!!

Many thanks.

*DixiesMom* totally agree with you, re having a crate that is too large. Boris is in a large one now and if he is fine once he is in, he can lie down with room to spare, but his head is now touching the roof of the crate and if he grows another 3" as the breeder thinks he will, he won't beable to fit through the door of the crate (unless he learns to duck his head) or sit up. I consider that too small.

So maybe the answer is see if you can borrow one for a pup (that is what we did), then move to a larger size.....and so on!!


----------



## Ddfred28 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks all, will get the tape measure out! 

Am rubbish with measuring etc though! lol

???


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

use shoes. Place your shoes across the back, see how many fit in each direction...transfer to the cage.  

See - you'll likely have your shoes on your feet while you shop...wont have to remember measurments or anything of the sort.


----------



## Ddfred28 (Jun 26, 2012)

Fab idea -- if only Brian would let me take my shoes off without trying to run off with them!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.transk9.com/index.php/dog_cage/porsche_cayenne/

or similar - custom made.


----------

